# Doing a ride along with the MP's



## tannerthehammer (27 Jun 2006)

Is it possible to do a ride along with an MP? If so what would be the best way to go about doing it?


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Jun 2006)

Go to the MPs and ask if it's possible.


----------



## tannerthehammer (27 Jun 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Go to the MPs and ask if it's possible.



Well the thing is that the closest MP Det is about 3 hours away in Borden so I would have to set something up in advance


----------



## Trinity (27 Jun 2006)

I did a ride along with the MP's in Kingston last year over a Sat night shift.

Now I did it to try to learn more about the "off duty" side of military life
as to better myself in my own MOC, not to become an MP.  Someone saw
merit in my idea and let me do it.  I enjoyed myself.

So, it is possible, but it took some paperwork on my end.


----------



## tannerthehammer (27 Jun 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I did a ride along with the MP's in Kingston last year over a Sat night shift.
> 
> Now I did it to try to learn more about the "off duty" side of military life
> as to better myself in my own MOC, not to become an MP.  Someone saw
> ...



Basically where I sit right now is I'm in the reserves (Arty) and I have the required Police Foundations diploma but I have decided to finish off a degree...I will probably apply as an NCM MP once I am done the degree...I just want the degree for the sake of having one...And I would like to go for a ride along just to try it out if they will let me...

What was the process that you went through to be able to go on the ride along?


----------



## Trinity (27 Jun 2006)

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> Basically where I sit right now is I'm in the reserves (Arty) and I have the required Police Foundations diploma but I have decided to finish off a degree...I will probably apply as an NCM MP once I am done the degree...I just want the degree for the sake of having one...And I would like to go for a ride along just to try it out if they will let me...
> 
> What was the process that you went through to be able to go on the ride along?



Chain of command.. to the MP's is what i did.

I would contact the local MP detachment and see who to write a memo to.
Then prepare a good memo with reasons why.


----------



## Inspir (28 Jun 2006)

I did a ride along with the MP detachment in Edmonton Garrison. I phoned the base operator who gave me the number to the MP duty officer who then directed me to detachment 2IC. They where very open to the idea seeing how a mentioned I wanted to be an MP after college.

The only downer of the ride along was the particular MP, I never met a guy who could fart soo much. Wouldn't even open the window   :-X

The other part is when he told at the end of the shift have I would not be able to conceive children anymore. I looked at him in puzzlement and asked why. He told me the Laser/Radar Gun I had in my lap most of the night emitted radiation in close proximity.   ;D


----------



## FastEddy (3 Jul 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Chain of command.. to the MP's is what i did.
> 
> I would contact the local MP detachment and see who to write a memo to.
> Then prepare a good memo with reasons why.




Surprise Suprise, I can't imagine what prompted you to request that. So how did it go and what's your take on it.

Cheers.


----------



## CombatMP265 (1 Sep 2006)

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> Is it possible to do a ride along with an MP? If so what would be the best way to go about doing it?



Every MP detachment must have a ride-along program as defined in their Standing Orders. 
Regulations to this are found in the MPTTP, ASJ-004 Chap 10 (I think thats the reference). 

Anyways, I'm sure whoever is working will set you up with the right person to talk to, be it the Shift I/C or the Det Comd. But the point is each Detach must have a program. So be poliet and express your interest and you'll be fine.


----------



## Haggis (1 Sep 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I did a ride along with the MP's in Kingston last year over a Sat night shift.



I did a ride with the MPs in the late 70's.  A Sailor to boot!



			
				Trinity said:
			
		

> So, it is possible, but it took some paperwork on my end.



No paperwork required for my ride, however it was a one way trip.  ;D

(Hey Trinity.. I'm trolling.  So Paracowboy says you can't reply to me!!! :nana


----------

